
Show HN: Create your own Trump animation - 100-xyz
https://toonclip.com/editor3?key1=5610c2d35a
======
100-xyz
Sorry the correct link is. Not sure how to change the submission now.

[https://toonclip.com/fork?key1=5610c2d35a](https://toonclip.com/fork?key1=5610c2d35a)

------
100-xyz
Not sure, if this is acceptable here. Mods if not, feel free to delete.

